# Machine Drawings



## macart52 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's an interesting link containing some plans, by a guy named Smitty.

https://sites.google.com/site/crosspein/machinedrawings


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 15, 2012)

It must have cost a ton for the design program! Great work!


----------

